# Feeding sugar beets to pigs



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My neighbor has offered to raise me a pig with her's as she does not want to keep only one pig but doesn't want two for herself. And cause she is just nice. I'll be supplying the groceries for my pig.

I'm planning to plant some sugar beets in the next couple of days and was thinking maybe I should plant some extra for the pigs.

Does anyone have an idea of how much sugear beet (whole, not pulp) that we can feed and how much they might eat during the feed out? I never raised a pig and she has never fed sugar beet to hers.


----------



## reitenger (Dec 1, 2004)

Way off subject here, but the other day my wife found a whole bunch of sugar beets that had fallen off of the truck. I have been doling one every other day out to my potbelly pig. She spends the whole day fighting with the thing, so it is well worth it just for the exercise she gets.

At least my story had pigs and sugar beets in it.


----------



## TurnKey (Aug 11, 2004)

Here in Michigan, autumn brings deer hunting and piles of carrots and sugar beets used as deer feed. Last year i bought some to feed to my pigs as a cheap source of carbs for those cold winter nights. Thrown in whole and raw, they nibbled on them but didn't eat them gone like they do pumpkins. So I cut them up and threw them into my turkey fryer filled with water along with some of those big deer carrots, boiled them up until soft, cooled it down and added salt. I dumped this "stew" into their feeder with some of the regular feed and WOW! Big difference! They loved it! This year I'm gonna do the same thing but I'll add some of the pears and apples from the yard! I can't believe that I'm now cooking dinner for my dinner!


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Turnkey...Sounds like a wonderful pie filling! Forget the pigs. Do you put your chef's hat on while cooking supper for your hogs? LOL


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I make a pie like that around halloween, call it blood pie, good way to get some veggies into the kids


----------

